# Ways of doing ivf for free (payment plan, winning free treatment etc)



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello ladies

I haven't posted here for quite a while as our circumstances changed and we can no longer afford ivf, this is heart breaking for me to live with but I thought why not see if there is a way around this (probably not but its got to be worth a go) I was wondering if anyone knows of any payment plans for ivf or how to go about maybe entering at some clinics for free ivf, I'm pretty sure I have read about some clinics giving away free ivf maybe it was for trials or competitions I'm not sure but if anyone could point me in the right direction I would be very grateful!

Thank you so much for reading

Carley x


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

The Lister clinic do a free IVF draw every year. The next one is in October. Info about it can be found here: http://www.ivf.org.uk/news/january-2013-24-free-ivf-cycles-to-be-offered-in-2013/

xx


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Cay23 thank you so much for this info  

Carley x


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

No worries, hun   Hope you manage to find a way. xx


----------



## Rayofsunshine (Jul 28, 2013)

Hiya you could start up a just giving site or ******** page and friends and family and others, can contribute! U cud do an article in a magazine? Asking for donations? X


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Carley I entered a won a free cycle at the Lister best thing I ever did  

I definitely recommend entering


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Rayofsunshine thank you so much for your reply, it's not something I feel very comfortable doing at the mo   but good to have the ideas thanku!

Staceyemma I am definetly going to be entering the lister competition and   but I'm not very lucky at all so I'm not getting my hopes up although I do feel quite excited somebody has to win it eh

Carley x


----------



## liquorice comfits (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi Carley.

Have you thought about egg sharing? I am about to start my second IVF cycle as an egg sharer (sadly the first was unsuccessful). Basically you donate half of your eggs in return for free treatment. You have to be under 35 but from looking at your signature you are.

If you want any information, send me a private message.

X


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

I egg shared a few yrs back unfortunately it didn't work for me but recip now has twin boys!
Since then I have need quite a bit of surgery and my egg reserve has dropped right down (amh) so it is too low to egg share  

X


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm sort of in the same boat really,. i think it's called the desperation canoe in which there are no paddles and we are left in a creek with a rather unlovely name. 

Came across this whilst searching the internet:

http://to-hatch.co.uk/lottery/lottery-tips-and-suggestions/

Is it genuine?


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Wendycat I'm so sorry to read of your losses  
Yes I think u described it very well, I'm not sure about that link if I'm honest! 
I always thought I would b able to egg share so having thousands wasn't needed but my amh dropped rapidly! 
Have u looked into egg share?

Carley x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks, that's very kind xx

Unfortunately I only have one working ovary which rules me out of egg sharing pretty much as we only ever get a low crop of eggs. Plus my sister has a genetic condition and whilst I've not looked into it, I imagine that might rile is out too.

There ae a few clinics running lotteries. I wish it was more prevalent as it would give a little hope to us who struggle financially, whilst we are saving for years!


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

I hope u manage to find a way I only know about listers competition I don't know of other clinics with lotteries?!

I just feel so angry and upset and finding it so hard!

Carley x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

There are some American clinics that offer lotteries worldwide. Be a jolly nice holiday!


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Staceyemma I've pm'd u not sure if you've received my msg :-/

Carley x


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Carley I've just read your message I will reply


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Wendy, that was about a couple of years ago. As far as I know, it never came to fruition as there were too many objections and legal issues and I don't think it passed the planning stages unfortunately. 

I believe it was in the news at the time and I remember a discussion on here about it.


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Just came across this... http://www.haveababy.com/hope/ on *******.

Haven't read into it though...

xx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't find how to enter the lister lottery. Where is it? I clicked on the link but no joy!
Thanks


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

All the details about the Lister competition will be published on the Infertility Network UK website in October.


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

oh ok thanks! I thought it ended in October not started! LOL


----------



## XXDDxx (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi 

I just wanted to let you all know, my clinic LWC Darlington are doing a fantastic deal on IVF at the moment. It's around £3000 for everything. 

I know it's not free but it is a lot cheaper than most places. I'm not sure how long it will last though. Xxx


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you XXDDxx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Has this started yet? I can't find it!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Wendy I just saw your link to the hatch. Yes it's genuine. It was actually a ff'er who created the site. There was a lot of contraversy over it. But she's done it all on her own. She's a single mum too. She was 'secret broody'


----------

